# Nikon D4 users?



## DorkSterr (May 18, 2012)

So I have been using my Nikon D4 for about a 3 weeks now and one thing that concerns me is is the ISO performance, are you guys noticing any noise at 6400 and beyond ISO? I would of thought it would be clean throughout 12800? Now don't get me wrong I think the current ISO capability is astonishing but it isn't quite up to the hype the media sought it out to be.

Here is a sample that I took at 3200 ISO, as you can see at the bottom left hand corner it has some amount of grain shouldn't noise be non existence on a D4? Or am I expecting way too much?






NIK_1207 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Trever1t (May 18, 2012)

Damn this monitor, I see no noise at all.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 18, 2012)

Post a 100% crop


----------



## bhop (May 18, 2012)

You trippin


----------



## DorkSterr (May 18, 2012)

Sorry heres a crop I should of added from the beginning. Same image unedited straight out the camera.





http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/3087/99589387.png


----------



## The_Traveler (May 18, 2012)

Perhaps because I'm not very technically oriented but it is hard to me to distinguish high iso-caused noise from OOF fuzz.


----------



## Destin (May 18, 2012)

It's an .NEF file. It's not meant to be perfect. There is no noise reduction being applied to it. If you want noise free images SOOC, shoot in .jpeg so that the camera's built in noise reduction is applied. Otherwise, if that ridiculously low amount of noise bothers you and you wish to shoot in raw, apply a couple points of NR in post. Looks fine to me though..


----------



## manaheim (May 18, 2012)

I thought the NR was applied to the NEFs as well...... man, this topic came up some years ago now, and I can't remember where we landed.  I think I actually called Nikon to ask them, too.  BAH.  Anyone remember?


----------



## bhop (May 18, 2012)

Personally, I think your expectations are too high.


----------



## spacefuzz (May 18, 2012)

I think it looks pretty good.  With a few clicks in post you would never know there was noise at all.


----------



## DorkSterr (May 18, 2012)

Thanks guys I take your words for it and lower my expectations. I'm gonna have a  go at some night photography and really push the ISO hopefully I can get away with 12800 ISO and still decent.


----------



## zamanakhan (May 18, 2012)

Are u trolling, that looks beautiful for 3200


----------



## Heitz (May 18, 2012)

yea, after some noise reduction I'd say it'll look pretty sweet.  AT 6400!!!  No offense, but most of us struggle at 800+.  I'd say that's pretty good.


----------



## BlairWright (May 18, 2012)

I have a couple D4's and still have a D3S, I shoot quite allot in very low light (concerts and weddings to be specific). I'm going to guess you didn't step up from a D3 or D3S.. The reality is that the blacks will always show noise above 6400 but it can be removed up to 12,800 pending you expose correctly (or "close enough"), above 12.8 you need to convert to B&W to look clean (in my personal opinion, this of course can be argued).

Expose correctly and watch your blacks at high ISO and you will be fine.


----------



## fokker (May 18, 2012)

That's nothing.... four or five years ago that was ISO 400 noise on most cameras


----------



## manaheim (May 18, 2012)

Keep in mind, the expose to the right (and shoot RAW) thing is always a good plan with high ISO...  no matter how good the camera... and yes, also the darker areas will always have more noise.


----------

